# Aria package Help!



## mhennek (Jul 16, 2014)

I am a 22 year old young tenor looking for some guidance on Aria Package help. I am a young leggiero tenor, but with more sizable voice than yourtiny leggiero voice. I have a high D/E flat, easy colortura, and can sustain high tessitura. However since I am young- I am not sure what I should be auditioning with for YAPs or Local Companies. Currently I am offering these, but I know I am way too young to sing Ah! mes amis and languir per una bella. 

Lonely House 
Rome is now ruled... 
alles fühlt der liebe freuden 
Ah! mes amis 
Languir per una bella 

I was told I should look at Miles! and Allegro Io Sono from Donizetti's Rita to replace Languir. I would appreciate any help I could get about what I should be singing now and what I should be preparing for an audition package. Thank you!


----------



## JohnGerald (Jul 6, 2014)

As an aged amateur tenor, let me offer these suggestions, which will not strain your voice at a time when development (as opposed to exploitation) is prime.

1. Il mio tesoro (Mozart) from Don Giovanni
2. La reve from Manon
3. Una furtiva lagrima from L'Elisir D'Amore
4. Prendre le dessin d'un bijou from Lakme
5. Amor ti vieta from Fedora
6. There is a light aria from Mignon that is also easy on the voice, but lovely to hear, the name of which escapes me.

Another suggestion: listen to the great light tenors of the past, like McCormack and Schipa for technique, and listen and watch Juan Diego Florez and others. How they project without strain is key to learning to let your voice develop naturally without strain.

Third: sing in Italian as often as you can, be careful with the tendency of French to go nasal and avoid German like the plague.

Buona fortuna!


----------

